# NOW THAT'S FUNNY!!



## Wirrallass

There are so many Comedians from way back to the present day who have entertained us for hours on end. So which comedian/s made you  ???

I recall one such comedian from the 1970's who was so ridiculously crazy you just had to laugh :~





A day without laughter is a day wasted ~ and laughter is a good tonic, yes? So come on folks, share your favourite amusing sketches ~ we all could do with a jolly good ol' laugh to cheer us up to take our minds off ..... Erm that dam.....sel of a DF and our sometimes roller coaster Diabetes blood sugar levels!

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Hilarious!

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

An oldie ~ a tad slow to start with but this had me shrieking with laughter

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

*The dragons names are buddy hilarious!!
*Watch the presenter's eyes & ears at the end of the sequence!
The first time I saw this clip I almost stopped breathing with laughter (no comments please!)

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Part 1

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Part 2

WL


----------



## Hepato-pancreato




----------



## Wirrallass

Hepato-pancreato said:


>


I remember this ~ it's hilarious

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Errrrm hohummm!





WL


----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

He was funny in his heyday

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Ahh good old Hilda ~ dem were t days!

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

.....this is sooo funny

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Ahaha! Laughing me socks off here!!!

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Mushroom pickings!!!

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

This guy has me in stitches


WL


----------



## Wirrallass

One of the best!

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Brilliant!

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Been there got the T-shirt. Would hate to go through those withdrawals systems again hence I've stayed Quit for over 12 years I've heard that the withdrawal symptoms from nicotine are worse than heroin withdrawal symptoms

WL


----------



## Wirrallass




----------



## Wirrallass




----------



## Wirrallass




----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## HOBIE

Will come back to these ! Very good


----------



## WHT

I was watching this film: Space jam with a gang of kids (afterschool club) I laughed 'uncontrollably' at this bit; kids looked at me like I had horns on my head! LOL!


----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT




----------



## WHT

This is a little story about four people named *Everybody*, *Somebody*, *Anybody*, and *Nobody*.

There was an important job to be done and *Everybody* was sure that *Somebody*would do it.

*Anybody* could have done it, but *Nobody* did it.

*Somebody* got angry about that because it was *Everybody's* job.

*Everybody* thought that *Anybody* could do it, but *Nobody* realized that *Everybody*wouldn't do it.

It ended up that *Everybody* blamed *Somebody* when *Nobody* did what *Anybody*could have done.


----------



## C&E Guy

Years ago, I went to see Ronnie Corbett live.

Everyone in the audience had heard all the joke before, told the exact same way. We could probably have recited them along with him.

Yet, everyone laughed and laughed.


----------



## WHT

Sad to say, but today's comedy is very 'synthetic' as to the original funny acts like Laurel and Hardy, Abbot and Costello, Tommy Cooper. I do love Mrs Browns Boys though.





HYSTERICAL!!!!


----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Dean Martin ~ Sammy Davies One ~ Frank Sinatra.
They had fun singing this

WL


----------



## C&E Guy

I just don't get Mrs Brown's Boys. Don't find it funny at all. Have tried to watch it once or twice but hated it.

My friend works at the BBC and says that Mrs B is the show most in demand for tickets for the public- but the BBC staff always take them for their friends. They can't satisfy the overwhelming demand.


----------



## WHT

C&E Guy said:


> I just don't get Mrs Brown's Boys. Don't find it funny at all. Have tried to watch it once or twice but hated it.
> 
> My friend works at the BBC and says that Mrs B is the show most in demand for tickets for the public- but the BBC staff always take them for their friends. They can't satisfy the overwhelming demand.


different people have different senses of humour. Is like I can't laugh at ronnie corbet; most do but I don't! Little and large were another duo couldn't find funny either.


----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## Wirrallass




----------



## Wirrallass

Edited to add: 
How did they ever keep their faces straight enacting this?

WL


----------



## C&E Guy

WHT said:


> different people have different senses of humour. Is like I can't laugh at ronnie corbet; most do but I don't! Little and large were another duo couldn't find funny either.



Agreed. Little & Large were only mildly amusing at best. How on earth did they get a whole career out of that?


----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Dug this up from the archives

WL


----------



## HOBIE

Superb Wirralass.  One of them comes from the NE. Lived a couple of miles from me


----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

These two are a match made in heaven!! They have me doubled up with laughter
WL


----------



## C&E Guy

I see that Mrs Brown is being advertised as the BBC's Christmas Day comedy.

No thanks.


----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

WARNING Apologies if some folk are offended by expletives in this video!





WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Jailhouse Trump!

Donald Trump ( Jimmy Fallon) pays tribute to his "dopplegänger" Elvis Presley with a special version of Jailhouse Rock, singing about the Mueller investigation and all the indictments in his administration.

WL


----------



## Seabreeze

the trouble is there's too many ladies over and no men to spare. 
....but the zest goes out of a beautiful waltz when you dance it bust to bust!


----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

If you're offended by the F word or w...k then don't watch this!!!

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Dont watch if you're offended by the F word!

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Pathetic but funny!

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## Seabreeze

Pining for the fjords!


----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Seabreeze




----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

REMEMBER JETHRO?





WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Doubled up here watching this!
 

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## Wirrallass




----------



## Wirrallass

It's so hilarious ~ had to post it again

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Boring! I dare you to watch this to the end!!
WL


----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Good ol' Charlie ~ always the comedian!

WL


----------



## AdeV

Apologies if this has been posted before - a local(ish) lad, "Blaster Bates", talking about the naming of Knickerbrook corner at Oulton Park circuit...


----------



## HOBIE

Superb ! will come back to these


----------



## Wirrallass

HOBIE said:


> Superb ! will come back to these


Make sure you do HOBIE coz you'll be in stitches watching some of these humourous sketches!!
WL


----------

